# Suche Tutorials/Bücher - J2EE



## Guest (11. Okt 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich nun ca 1 1/2 Jahre mit JavaSE entwicklung beschäftigt.
Ich habe so ziemlich alles Abgegrast von Collections, Streams, Design Patterns, Swing usw icon_wink.gif ich denke den meisten Themen, die die Standart API bietet.

Nun würde ich gerne mit J2EE und v.a. mit dem Srping Framework anfangen da mit diesem professionelle Applikationen/ mit Serverseitigem Austausch Datenbankpersistenz usw. erlernen.

So nun meine Frage: Wo und wie fange ich am besten an mich in J2EE einzuarbeiten?
Am liebsten wären mir Online Tutorials für den Anfang, für Java SE fand ich dort immer genügend, ich bin aber Büchern selbverständlich auch nicht abgeneigt!

Wenn es möglich ist bitte keine Pauschalantwort wie Lies buch A, B und C dann kannste`s.

Es wäre toll wenn mir jemand Tipps geben kann zB. mit welchem Themengebiet ich mich erst beschäftigen soll, wo ich Informationen dazu finde und wie es dann weiter geht.
Wen ich mir J2EE Projekte anschaue verstehe ich im moment nur Bahnhof vor lauter XML Konfigurationsdateien und den Frameworks.

PS: Welche Tools/Eclipse Plugins benötige ich.

Ich danke jetzt schon mal sehr für die 

Lg, Christian


----------



## HLX (12. Okt 2007)

Das SUN-Tutorial ist ganz gut aufgebaut. Es behandelt zuerst allgemeine Dinge, anschließend kommen die J2EE Container und später dann die APIs (z.B. Servlet/JSP).

java.sun.com/j2ee/1.4/docs/tutorial/doc/

Bevor du dich mit Frameworks auseinandersetzt solltest du die 3 o.g. Themenbereiche behandelt haben - bei den APIs besonders Servlet und JSP.

Prinzipiell gibt es noch eine Untermenge von J2EE: der Bereich Web-Anwendungen. Der Kern ist hier kein vollwertiger J2EE-Server sondern eine "abgespeckte" Version in Form eines Web Containers, z.B. Apache Tomcat. Der Web Container ist in der Lage Servlets und JSPs zu verarbeiten. EJBs z.B. sind damit nicht möglich.

Für Web-Anwendungen gibt es das Eclipse Web Tools Plugin (WTP).


----------



## RoNa (12. Okt 2007)

Hallo,

gute Anlaufstelle ist http://www.theserverside.com/tt/articles/index.tss

Gruß,

Robert


----------



## Guest (16. Okt 2007)

Kommt für dich auch ein 5tägiger Kurs in Frage? Kostet zwar Geld, aber spart auch ne Menge Zeit und gibt Gelegenheit für Rückfragen und Tipps vom Experten.
Hätte da nen guten Tipp: http://www.ars.de/ars/ars.nsf/docs/web?opendocument


----------



## Guest (16. Okt 2007)

Der Einstieg ist nicht gerade einfach. Wenn dann nutz übrigens 1.5 und nicht das oben genannte 1.4er Tutorial. Allerdings sind die Tutorials nur für generelles Verständnis. Die Beispiele sind schlecht und "dank" der rießiegen ANT Skripte absolut unverständlich.

Nicht schlecht ist dieses J2EE 5 Training Video auf DVD (gibt es bei Amazon für ca 40€). Muss man sich aber auch öfters anschauen bzw zwischendurch immer selbst probieren. Gibt aber einen guten Einstieg in EJB, JSP etc als auch in ANT, was ich fast am wichtigstens finde, um andere Beispiele auch nachvollziehen / ausführen zu können.


----------



## Gast (16. Okt 2007)

Übrigens sollte man sich bei J2EE schon die Frage stellen, ob die Webentwicklung der wichtigste Part für den Anfang ist. Bei uns an der Uni werden z.B. ausführlich EJB und JMS  besprochen, Webentwicklung nur geringfügig.


----------

